# Questions about Florett Silver



## jettagreg (Oct 4, 2000)

I see that the color Florett Silver is listed as "delayed availability". Does that mean it will not be available at the initial launch of the A3, or does it mean it is many months away from being available? If you pre-order an A3 can you choose the color and then possibly just have to wait longer than a car with a color that is not delayed? Also, I was looking at the color sample in the brochure and it seems to have a bluish/gray tint to it. Is anybody familiar with this color? Is it available on any other Audi models I could look at? Any information would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The recent mention of the color was the first I've heard of it. It's possible that it's the same color code as another Audi silver, masquerading as a new color with a new name for the A3, but I doubt it. I imagine it's truly new.

Best place to answer the availability question would be a knowledgeable dealer, IMO. I imagine one can enter an order... it may just sit in the order bank indefinitely.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## slane6 (Mar 13, 2004)

Florett Silver metallic will replace Ice Silver metallic early 2015. At that time Ice Silver will no longer be available for order. The early cars will all be Ice Silver. This will happen across all Audi models. The colors are almost identical with Florett being slightly darker and having a little more blue tone. See the links below.

http://www.audizine.com/news/photos.php?nid=283&niid=2148&p=1

http://www.audizine.com/news/photos.php?nid=283&niid=2177&p=1


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

slane6 said:


> Florett Silver metallic will replace Ice Silver metallic early 2015. At that time Ice Silver will no longer be available for order. The early cars will all be Ice Silver. This will happen across all Audi models. The colors are almost identical with Florett being slightly darker and having a little more blue tone. See the links below.
> 
> http://www.audizine.com/news/photos.php?nid=283&niid=2148&p=1
> 
> http://www.audizine.com/news/photos.php?nid=283&niid=2177&p=1


Is Mythos Black an across-the-board replacement for Phantom Black?


----------



## slane6 (Mar 13, 2004)

Dan Halen said:


> Is Mythos Black an across-the-board replacement for Phantom Black?


It appears that way. Haven't seen any confirmation on this to date.


----------

